# Tom Tom XXL sat nav with 5 inch screen



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

is the 5in. tom tom sat nav any good all comments appreciated
GEOMAR


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Which model is that then.

cabby


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: 5in tom tom any good ?*



GEOMAR said:


> is the 5in. tom tom sat nav any good all comments appreciated
> GEOMAR


Not sure what a 5" tom tom is 

Our 720 is incredible in the UK and much of Europe

Hope this helps

Wups


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*5in tom tom*

its the tom tom xxl 5in.
GEOMAR


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe the one you are asking about is the Tom Tom XXL IQ

http://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/products/car-navigation/xxl-iq-routes-europe/index.jsp

We have several TT's and they are excellent - cope well with regular trips to Europe without any hitches at all. The larger screen could be an advantage since you could have it a little further away IMO.

Reasonable price advertised by TT too.

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## woodhus (May 1, 2005)

I agree tomtom IQ is great: efficient and reliable. Unfortunately it does not have a special routing for large vehicles though.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We bought one 4 weeks ago and it has a lot of boy racer gimmicks. We use GPS Co-Ordinates a lot in france and this is were it let us down. We are at Canterbury and when i put in a GPS Co- Ordinates just outside Calais it could not find it. I put the same into my 5 year old Garmin and up it came. I did try a few times without any luck so back it went and got a refund. Must say the 5 inch screen was very good. It worked well in the UK.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do Garmin and TT use the same system for GPS coordinates?

I know there are two different ways of wiritng them (read it on a thread here somewhere) degrees, minutes, seconds plus decimals of seconds OR degrees and decimal places ? The two would not be the same I believe.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-763276.html#763276

I think that was the one but there are several threads about gps coordinates

Dave


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello.
"Doris",is Tom Tom,screen is 3"x 2.25",and old.She has worked OK,only once let us down,when she went into silent mode for no apparent reason,at night in the middle of nowhere.I resisted the urge to put her under the back wheels,as at her age she deserves one more chance.
Gearjammer.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*Tom Tom XXL sat nav*

H i folks
has anyone got a Tom Tom XXL sat nav ,if so are they any good ?.
GEOMAR


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Tom Tom XXL sat nav*

Yep ,
Love mine, 5 inch screen and IQ routes .. for the price b****y good!


----------

